# Anyone know where I can get a box of .22s?



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Looking for some .22s around the Davison area. None at meijers or the grab bag. Would really like to take my pistol out tomorrow for some rabbits. This ammo shortage is some BS, I never would have thought I would ever not be able to find a box.. pm's welcome. :beer:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Williams or Guns Galore maybe.....but get ready to pay, its crazy what they are getting for them......Mack


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn, that's not what I wanted to hear.. We have an open spot in the morning if you don't have to work.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Jimw said:


> Damn, that's not what I wanted to hear.. We have an open spot in the morning if you don't have to work.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 dang,,i was feeling foolish last year when i realised over the last few years i have bought and forgoten in my gun cabinet, closet and a few other places 4 boxes of 500 rounds. now i'm a genious.:lol:


----------



## grade6man (Nov 29, 2005)

A few weeks ago I was at Williams Gun Sight and Guns Galore. Both places had 22 LR ammo. I bought 2 boxes at Williams which was all they would let me buy. The price was $2.99 At Guns Galore they had plenty of ammo but there prices on 22LR started at $6.99 a box and up. Ridiculous. Gouging is what I call it. FWIW Grade6man


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Did ya try the gun barn? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

If the paranoid sportsmen wouldnt go in and buy 2,500 rounds every trip there would be plenty for us that want a box or 2.

Ganzer


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

MERGANZER said:


> If the paranoid sportsmen wouldnt go in and buy 2,500 rounds every trip there would be plenty for us that want a box or 2.
> 
> Ganzer


Exactly. Very frustrating. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I heard from a buddy that the federal gov't bought up millions of rounds that's why there's a shortage. Don't know if there's any truth to that but he usaully knows what he's talking about. Did anyone else hear that ?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

They bought millions of rounds of .22LR?


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

ih772 said:


> They bought millions of rounds of .22LR?


I saw some government agents buying all they could the other day! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Sure you did. Got any pics? What federal agency were they with when they were buying up all the .22 LR ammo?


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

ih772 said:


> Sure you did. Got any pics? What federal agency were they with when they were buying up all the .22 LR ammo?


I don't know, they were wearing black suits and black sunglasses! One looked like tommy lee Jones and the other like will smith! They had everyone look at a weird light before they left, but I didn't look! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

MERGANZER said:


> If the paranoid sportsmen wouldnt go in and buy 2,500 rounds every trip there would be plenty for us that want a box or 2.
> 
> Ganzer


 
Remember the 7P's.


Last summer, I got 15K of Blazer bulk pack just in case.

I am glad that I did. Is that the paranoia of which you speak?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

2.5K rounds of .22 is usually a warm weather month for my kids and myself.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

ih772 said:


> Sure you did. Got any pics? What federal agency were they with when they were buying up all the .22 LR ammo?


Don't know if they bought any 22 ammo but they did buy over 1.6 Billion rounds over the last 10 months just google "government buying ammo" Forbes has some articles and also it is on Breitbarts website, Now if I could only stop the black helicopters from buzzing me LOL


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

Today I purchased 2500 rounds of winchester in a can at dunhams for 175 for my AR- 15 I purchased the bolt kit allowing me to shoot 22 long or a quick change I can shoot 223 That's why the shortage the AR guys are buying it all up The ammo is out there at stores If we stop buying it for the private sector the ammo prices will come back down


----------

